# Mal wieder Spass mit WinCC flexible



## Mephistopheles (29 September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mal wieder dem Wahnsinn nah.
Eine Taste, die vor Tagen projektiert wurde und nichts anderes tut, als beim Drücken ein Bit (Merkerbit) zu setzen und beim Loslassen dasselbe Bit zu löschen, funktioniert auf einmal nicht mehr.

Das entsprechende Bild ist seit Tagen nicht geändert worden und hat bis vor Kurzem funktioniert. Der Tag wurde ebenfalls nicht geändert. An der CPU liegt es nicht (getestet).

Wenn ich die Adresse des Tags ändere, funktioniert es ebenfalls nicht.
Einzig das neue Anlegen eines anderslautenden Tags mit gleicher Adresse bringt Besserung.

Die üblichen (schon  nervenden) Aktionen mit neu Hochfahren oder Löschung der temporären Dateien (was meiner Meinung nach eh Pfusch ist und nur zeigt, daß das Produkt auch Jahren nach der Einführung immer noch eklatante Fehler aufweist) bringen nichts.

Noch jemand eine Idee, was ich probieren könnte?

Bei dem Gedanken, daß man sich eigentlich beim Kunden vor Ort am letzten Tag von der Funktion jedes Elements überzeugen muß, da ja irgend etwas ohne ersichtlichen Grund nicht mehr funktionieren könnte, wird mir ganz anders.

Ist überigens 2007 HF4 auf MP 377 12" an CPU 319F über MPI mit 187,5kbits/s.

Schönen Gruß
Markus


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 September 2009)

Hallo,
leg' doch mal Spaßes halber das fragliche Bit zur Animation mit auf die Schaltfläche ... funktioniert es dann ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## Mephistopheles (29 September 2009)

Hi LL,

habe ich schon getan.
Auf dem Panel wird es richtig angezeigt.
Allerdings nur, wenn ich denselben Tag benutze. Ein Tag mit anderem Namen aber selber Adressierung wird nicht angezeigt.
Ich hatte schon die Vermutung, daß entweder eine falsche Adresse in der CPU bedient wird oder daß flex aus irgendwelchen Gründen trotz anderslautende3r Parametrierung von einem internen Tag ausgeht.

Schönen Gruß
Markus


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 September 2009)

... und der fehlerhafte Tag wird von der Visu sonst nirgendwo negativ beeinflußt (oder sonst irgendwie verwendet - vielleicht in einem BYTE, WORD etc.) ?


----------



## Mephistopheles (29 September 2009)

Hi LL,

wird er nicht. Weder als Bit, Byte, Wort usw.
Auch nicht indirekt
Ich habe jetzt zwei absolut identische Tags in der Visu (bis auf den Namen halt)
Einer funzt, der andere nicht.

Schönen Gruß
Markus


----------



## netmaster (29 September 2009)

Diese Problem hatten wir am Anfang mit Flex 2007 auch, deswegen sind wir damals bei 2005 geblieben und inzwischen auf 2008 umgestiegen.
Vielleicht mal bei Siemens nachfragen, könnte ja sein das es wieder einen Patch gibt den nur welche bekommen wo dieses Problem haben. Wäre ja nicht das erste mal....


----------



## Ralle (29 September 2009)

netmaster schrieb:


> Diese Problem hatten wir am Anfang mit Flex 2007 auch, deswegen sind wir damals bei 2005 geblieben und inzwischen auf 2008 umgestiegen.
> Vielleicht mal bei Siemens nachfragen, könnte ja sein das es wieder einen Patch gibt den nur welche bekommen wo dieses Problem haben. Wäre ja nicht das erste mal....



Ich vermute, der Patch ist WinCCFlex2008. 
Ich würde eh empfehlen, auch die Version 2008+SP1 umzusteigen!


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 September 2009)

Mephiostopheles schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt zwei absolut identische Tags in der Visu (bis auf den Namen halt)
> Einer funzt, der andere nicht.


... da braüchte man jetzt eine Funktion, wie bei ProTool "Querverweis - Scan all Logerror - Repair all" ...
Ich vermute, dass da noch irgendwo eine Querverbindung (möglicherweise zu etwas vollkommen anderem) besteht ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## HPE (30 September 2009)

Das Phänomen hatte ich auch schon des öfteren Da gibts nur eins - temporäre Daten löschen und neu generieren.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 September 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... da braüchte man jetzt eine Funktion, wie bei ProTool "Querverweis - Scan all Logerror - Repair all" ...
> Ich vermute, dass da noch irgendwo eine Querverbindung (möglicherweise zu etwas vollkommen anderem) besteht ...
> 
> Gruß
> LL


 
könnte sich die Funktion hinter Variablen neu verbinden verbergen...?


----------



## Mephistopheles (30 September 2009)

Moin,

leider keine Besserung.
Komme eben rein und erfahre von den Kollegen, daß die nächsten Bits betroffen sind.
Temporäre löschen und neu generieren habe ich nat. längst getan.
So einfach auf 2008 gehen, ist für mich nicht unbedingt die Lösung, da wir weltweit viele Anlagen mit 2007 laufen haben und diese auch weiter bedient werden müssen.
Virtuelle Maschinen sind auch keine optimale Lösung, da das andere Probleme gibt.
Ich werde man Siemens nerven.

Schönen Gruß und besten Dank
Markus


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 September 2009)

@Helmut:
Das "neu verbinden" ist m.E. nicht das Gleiche. Manches bekommt diese Funktion (vor Allem bei Flex 2007) auch nicht gerade gebogen.

@Markus:
Es könnte schon sein, dass du da eines der Flex2007-Grundprobleme hast. Temp-Dateien und neu generieren sollte man bei Flex2007 ab einer gewissen Projektgröße nach jeder kleinen Änderung gemacht haben.
Ob Flex2008 dein Problem lößt kann ich dir allerdings nicht sagen. Nach meiner Meinung ist Flex noch lange nicht auf dem Stand angekommen, auf dem ProTool vor 6 Jahren schon war.
---
Ich kann mich allerdings nicht des Gedankens erwehren, dass du da noch einen Kinken in dem Projekt hast, der dieses verhalten überhaupt erst ermöglicht. Ich habe allerdings im Augenblick gar keinen Ansatz ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Mephistopheles (30 September 2009)

... so, Siemens ist mit im Boot und erstmal etwas ratlos.
Melden sich wieder.
Ich gebe Laut, wenn ich mehr weiß.

Schönen Gruß
Markus


----------



## Mephistopheles (2 Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Siemens bleibt ratlos.
Die Information, die ich dort bekomme, ist, daß das Problem nicht bekannt ist und eine weitere Untersuchung wird kostenpflichtig, wenn der Fehler nicht bei Siemens liegt.
Schade, daß diese Info dann auch noch 100 Credits gekostet hat, obwohl es recht lange gedauert hat (5 Stunden) und ich auch noch erneut anrufen mußte. Unter hoher Priorität verstehe ich etwas anderes.

Ich habe allerdings inzwischen von einigen Leuten erfahren, daß sie geanu dieses Problem auch schon hatten (komisch eigentlich, wo es doch nicht bekannt sein soll). Die einzige Lösung scheint zu sein, das Projekt zu sichern, auf einem anderen Rechner zu öffnen, dort wieder zu sichern und dann auf dem Ursprungsrechner zu öffnen.

Über die Hintergründe kann ich nur spekulieren. Eine Vermutung hier in der Firma ist, daß beim Generieren immer nur die Änderungen bedacht werden. Sollte dann einmal ein Fehler aufgetreten sein, bleibt dieser drin, bis der entsprechende Tag (oder was sonst brackig ist) geändert wird. Ist aber nur Mutmaßung.

Alles in allem recht unbefriedigend, da ich strenggenommen mit mindestens zwei Rechnern auf eine Inbetriebnahme fahren muß.

Schönen Gruß
Markus


----------



## knabby (20 Januar 2010)

Hi,
hast Du beim Übertragen den Delta Transfer Modus aktiv?
Mit dem hatte ich solche Erscheinungen auch.
Seit ich diesen nicht mehr nutze, sind auch die Fehler weg.

Gruß,
Knabby


----------



## xhasx (20 Januar 2010)

Was ist in den Ereignissen sonst noch eingetragen?
Ist dort irgendein Feld orange??? Dann werden die anderen Ereignisse auch nicht gemacht!!! Sprich die Taste ist Tot!!!
Hast du den Hacken für die Bedienbarkeit drin?
Wie sieht's mit der Sicherheit aus? Ist dort Bedienung aktiviert?


----------



## Mephistopheles (28 Januar 2010)

Hi,

hast Du beim Übertragen den Delta Transfer Modus aktiv? - nein

Was ist in den Ereignissen sonst noch eingetragen? - nichts ungewöhnliches. Ist ne Kopie, die dann geändert wurde (Anbindung)

Ist dort irgendein Feld orange??? Dann werden die anderen Ereignisse auch nicht gemacht!!! Sprich die Taste ist Tot!!! - Nein, alles gut

Hast du den Hacken für die Bedienbarkeit drin? - Na klar

Wie sieht's mit der Sicherheit aus? Ist dort Bedienung aktiviert? 	- aber sicher


Ich habe mich inzwischen damit abgefunden.

Schönen Gruss
Markus


----------



## xhasx (28 Januar 2010)

Puh - dann weiß ich auf Anhieb auch nicht weiter...


----------



## Dr.Best (29 Januar 2010)

servus ... 

die funktion wie bei ProTool "Querverweis - Scan all Logerror - Repair all" versteckt sich nicht hinter Var > neu verbinden ... käse... hier wird nur die Symbolische zuordnung aufgefrischt bzw zur CPU über die eingetippten addressen hergestellt. sone art adresse suchen und Symbolisch verbinden. 

dann >> funktion setze bit & Rücksetze .... 

WCF Entwikler ham ein neues feature für euch ... SetzeBitWährendTasteGedrückt ...

man sollte türlich auch nicht setzebit un rücksetzen und bildwechsel kombinieren ... sons wird das Bit gesetz, Bild gewechselt, aber nicht zurückgesetzt ... 

ansonsten hf & gl mits WCF ... achja HF3 mal downloaden fürs Sp1 2008


----------



## Paule (30 Januar 2010)

Dr.Best schrieb:


> die funktion wie bei ProTool "Querverweis - Scan all Logerror - Repair all" versteckt sich nicht hinter Var > neu verbinden ... käse...


Das "Scan all Logerror" und "Repair all" musste man verwenden wenn das Projekt aus nicht erkennbaren Gründen nicht fehlerfrei generiert wurde und / oder keine Übertragung möglich war. 
Diesen Fehler hatte ich bei WinnCCFlex noch nicht, warum solle es dann diese Funktion geben? 


Dr.Best schrieb:


> dann >> funktion setze bit & Rücksetze ....


Gibt es doch! 


Dr.Best schrieb:


> WCF Entwikler ham ein neues feature für euch ... SetzeBitWährendTasteGedrückt ...


Auch das kann Sinn machen, ich habe es selbst schon verwendet! 


Dr.Best schrieb:


> man sollte türlich auch nicht setzebit un rücksetzen und bildwechsel kombinieren ... sons wird das Bit gesetz, Bild gewechselt, aber nicht zurückgesetzt ...


Also das sind ja wohl dann mal Programmierfehler.

Natürlich kann einiges verbessert werden, vor allem die Geschwindigkeit.
Aber man darf auch nicht alles schlecht reden.


----------



## erzteufele (1 Februar 2010)

Mephistopheles schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Was ist in den Ereignissen sonst noch eingetragen? - nichts ungewöhnliches. Ist ne Kopie, die dann geändert wurde (Anbindung)



da ist der fehler ^^ *ROFL*



> Ist ne Kopie


 das mag 2007 ab und zu nicht bzw. leg das nicht gescheit neu ab. am sichersten machste dir einen nackigen schalter so wie du ihn haben willst farbe aussehen usw. und kopierst diesen immer und erst dann animationen, ereignisse usw... 

also in dem zusammenhang hatte ich den fehler auch schonmal bei 2008 isses weg! 

grüßel


----------

